# can anyone identify these wheels?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

can anyone tell me what these wheels are? they are steel with gold centers, and chrome outters. the centers look kinda like knuckles:confused they are on my buddy's 67 firebird, and i think some would look great on my gold 67 lemans. i've never seen a set before, and google has let me down, can any of ya'll help?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Once you drop off that Firebird here at the house you can take them with you


They do look like some Old School Knuckles. Does that firechicken have peanut butter interior with log rolls?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe "Appliance" (SP?) wheels made those, not sure of the exact wheel name though. I have'nt seen those in years.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they are Appliance Strikers....heres an ad

1979 Appliance Wheels Ad

Brian


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I am down with the DIA-MAG for the 78 T/A


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

likethat said:


> Once you drop off that Firebird here at the house you can take them with you
> 
> 
> They do look like some Old School Knuckles. Does that firechicken have peanut butter interior with log rolls?


i thought about that, the chicken has black interior, and an inline 6:shutme


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> they are Appliance Strikers....heres an ad
> 
> 1979 Appliance Wheels Ad
> 
> Brian


thanks:seeya:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

no problem....:cheers


----------

